# Melde mich ab in den Jemen



## Micky Finn (23. Dezember 2003)

Alles zusammensuchen..... Noch ein paar Montagen auf Vorrat klemmen um zu prüfen ob auch das notwendige Material vollständig ist...... Kabelbinder und Ködernadeln fehlen.....


----------



## Micky Finn (23. Dezember 2003)

Ruten Rollen und Werkzeug  nochmal durchgecheckt und gefettet..... Schellen nicht vergessen (ist mir einmal passiert....) dann wieder demontiert und verpackt.


----------



## Micky Finn (23. Dezember 2003)

Jetzt steht alles abreisefertig im Wohnzimmer.... vom Sofa fällt immer der Blick darauf...

Komisches Gefühl.... hab ich auch nichts vergessen?....
Donnerstag früh gehts los..... am Tag drauf bin ich auf dem Wasser.... Sonne, Wärme.... tiefes Blau des Indischen Ozeans...


----------



## havkat (23. Dezember 2003)

Moin MF!

Wie man sieht hast du "Größeres" vor. 

Guten Flug und Petri!

Das Schreiben eines Berichtes mit entspr. Fotomaterial setzte ich als selbstverständlich voraus.


----------



## anguilla (23. Dezember 2003)

Na dann ein dickes Petri! :m

Schönen Urlaub und spannende Drills wünsch ich dir...

..warte schon auf den Bericht.


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Dezember 2003)

Micky...ich wünsche Dir einen traumhaften und fischreichen Urlaub in Jemen.#h 

Bei Deiner Ausrüstung fallen einem ja die Augen raus. :m 

PS: hättest mich eigendlich Einladen können zu dieser Reise :q


----------



## petipet (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi Micky Finn,
wünsche dir einen tollen Urlaub und einen Traumfisch. Mir wär der Jemen etwas zu wackelig und ich bewundere deinen Mut. Nichts des zu Trotz: Alles erdenkliche Gute!

Gruß...petipet:g 

P.S. Freue mich auf deine Bilder.


----------



## klee (23. Dezember 2003)

Wünsche dir tollen urlaub und reichlich fisch.Bin schonmal auf den bericht und die bielder gespannt.#h #h #h #h #h


----------



## udorudi (24. Dezember 2003)

Mein Gott, mit deinem deutschem Pass hast du keine Vollkaskoversicheung abgeschlossen…:e 
Was glaubst du eigentlich, wer dich da wieder rausholt, wenn was passiert??? - genau …du nicht…:e 
reichen denn die Geiselnahme der letzten Monate-Jahre nicht???????
Ich persönlich kenne dich nicht micky, aber das ist unverantwortlich - das akzeptiere, und respektiere ich in keinem Fall - Frohes Fest meim lieber…
Dicke Fische wünsche ich Dir nicht - nur das Du und Deine gefährten Gesund nach Hause kommt…

Gruss aus der Nordheide

Udo


----------



## Micky Finn (24. Dezember 2003)

Bericht folgt natürlich nach Rückehr

@ petipet
Natülrich hab ich mir meine Gedanken gemacht, aber man muß das vermeintliche Risiko relativieren und die Fakten betrachten. 

Ich hab mich die letzten Jahre oft, auch mehrmals pro Jahr auf der Arabischen Halbinsel aufgehalten - zum Surfen und auch zum Fischen. Nicht immer als Pauschaltourist, auch durch private Kontakte und habe deshalb ein anderes Verhältnis zu der allgemein üblichen Meinung zu diesem Thema. 
Landesübliche Gepflogenheiten,Regeln und Meinungen auch zu aktuellen politischen Themen sind mir nicht fremd. Bescheidene arabische Sprachkenntnisse habe ich mir im Lauf der Jahre angeeignet. Durch den daraus resultierenden Umgang betrachtet man das ein oder andere was bei uns im Blätterwald für Auflage sorgt dann doch etwas kritischer.


Grundsätzliche gibt es immer Orte an denen man sich zu bestimmten Zeiten besser nicht aufhält. Dazu zählen Verkehrsmittel, Verkehrswege, gewisse Lokalitäten unabhängig ob Großstadt oder Provinz - und zwar weltweit.
Man muß die Gegebenheiten ins Kalkül ziehen und danach entscheiden.

Auch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt verhält es sich aber nicht so, daß man bei einer Reise in die arabische Region dem Mob in die Hände fällt, der nur darauf wartet einen Europäer in die Finger zu bekommen.

Im Jemen gibt es Konflikte zwischen den Beduinenstämmen bestimmter Regionen im landesinneren und der Regierung. Mitverursacht werden die Probleme durch das von der Regierung gedeckte Verhalten westlicher Mineralölkonzerne. 
Demzufolge wurden Touristen, die diese Regionen durchquerten oder Beschäftigte der Konzerne entführt - und auch wieder unversehrt freigelassen. Also wer die Region meidet und nicht  im Petrol-Geschäft beschäftigt ist, hat gar nicht so schlechte Karten.

Ich werde mich dagegen an der Küste aufhalten und den Großteil der Zeit auf dem Wasser verbringen.... also an alle Besorgten..... ich werd schon wieder auftauchen. 
Februar 2001 war ich schon mal da. Der Aufenthalt ist übrigens eine Pauschalreise eines bekannten Angelreiseveranstalters - also kein Abenteuer im eigentlichen Sinne.

@ udorudi
Informier dich bitte erst mal bevor du solche Prolozeilen vom Stapel läßt. Klar im Ton vergriffen. Pöbel bitte  künftig irgendwo anders aber bitte nicht mehr in meine Themen


----------



## ThomasL (24. Dezember 2003)

wünsche gute Reise, viel Spass und dicke Fische!

bin sehr auf deinen Bericht gespannt, soll ja viele Gelbflossentune geben dort...


----------



## MichiHH (24. Dezember 2003)

Moin Micky, 

auch ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub! Mach mal ordentlich Bilder, fang ordentlich Fische und komm gesund wieder!

PS: Ich wünsch dir natürlich auch schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## Ace (24. Dezember 2003)

Wow...das hat was...richtig dicke Fische und Frohe Festtage wünsch ich dir.

Komm gesund wieder und mach schicke Pics für uns.
Nimmste denn dein kleines Nordlicht auch mit ???


----------



## The_Duke (24. Dezember 2003)

Donnerwetter Micky! #6

Na dann mal gute Reise, dicke Fische und ne gesunde Wiederkehr! :m
Bei deinem sicher folgenden Bericht vergiss bitte nicht auch eine Beschreibung der Anreise...würde mich echt interessieren! 
Ein Badenser  mit arabischen Sprachkenntnissen...was es nicht alles gibt! #r


----------



## petipet (24. Dezember 2003)

@Micky Finn:m 
Natürlich wünsche ich dir ganz uneingeschränkt einen schönen Urlaub von Herzen.

Gruß...petipet


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Dezember 2003)

Einen richtig fischigen Urlaub Micky#h 

Vergess bloss die Bilder nicht (sabber).


----------



## Micky Finn (24. Dezember 2003)

Danke an alle für die guten Wünsche. Ich wünsch euch, euren Familien und allen anderen Boardies noch frohe Feiertage und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.

@Ace
klein.Nordlicht muß büffeln und sich in Geduld üben, im April gehts ne Woche nach Norge - dafür hat mir die Weihnachtsfrau heut noch ein Päckchen mit 8/0er Einzalhäken/ungeschränkt unter den Baum gelegt - .... braves Mädchen.

@Dorsch1
hätte ich wissen sollen, mit dir im Boot wäre sicher ein Spaß geworden - aber wir sehen uns ja im April in Skarnsundet.

Also dann

hatta garib we maa salama

Andreas


----------



## SEKT444 (24. Dezember 2003)

Micky, viel Spass und vor allen Dingen : lass Dich nicht klauen da unten und komm heil wieder !


----------



## Hummer (24. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Andreas,

ich wünsche Dir eine gute Reise und ne Menge ordentlicher Fische! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Kunze (25. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Andreas!

Bin zwar zu spät dran, aber für Wünsche sollte das ja nie gelten...

Wünsche dir nen tollen Urlaub und uns viele Fotos und einen 

ausführlichen Bericht. :m #h


----------



## Kuddl62 (25. Dezember 2003)

.... ich wünsche Dir erst Mal ein Frohes Fest und dann natürlich viele dicke Fische und einen schönen Urlaub im Jemen.
ABER: lass Dich nicht klauen dort. Ich wünsche Dir und Deinen Mitstreitern eine wohlbehaltene und gesunde Rückkehr.


----------



## udorudi (27. Dezember 2003)

Jedem, wirklich jedem gutem Freund würde ich genau diese Worte ins Gesicht sagen…
Heuchelei benötigte bisher kein bekannter/Angler von mir…
Entweder man tut es - oder man lässt es…(eine Lebensweisheit…sehr bekannt - eigentlich)
Und pöbeln hört sich bei mir ganz anders an, aber gegen den Strom schwimmen ist bekanntlich immer schwieriger…das dazu…
…der feine Unteschied besteht wie auch zuvor darin, dass ich Euch trotz allem eine gesunde und pannenfreie Heimkehr wünsche…



so long

Gruß
Udo


----------



## Micky Finn (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen und nachträglich allen noch mal einen guten Start im neuen Jahr.

Wie erwartet bin ich noch heile. Am Wochenende werd ich mich mal hinsetzen und ein paar Zeilen zusammenbasteln. Bilder hab ich gestern weggebracht und brauchen allerdings bis Dienstag.

Vorab in Kürze:
Fische waren natürlich da, aber dir Gelbflossenthune waren noch zu weit "draussen", bzw. das Wasser zu unruhig um "Strecke zu machen" um Schwärme zu finden.

Trotzdem haben wir es mehrfach versucht. Das Gehacke hat uns einiges an Bandscheiben gekostet und meine Kamera hat letztlich auch die Grätsche gemacht.

In Küstennähe habe wir uns mit den zahlreich vorkommenden weißen Thunen beschäftigt (zwischen 6 und 10 Pfund), die am leichen 15 lbs und 20 lbs Gerät auch ganz gut Laune machen. 

Die letzten zwei Urlaubstage war das Wasser glatt und ca. 50 km vor der Küste waren wir dann endlich an einem Schwarm dran. Aber die Fische sehen und fangen sind ja bekanntlich zweierlei.

Hektik und Adrenalinschübe, Ali hat beim Aufziehen der Sardine sogar gezittert. Als es dann endlich geklappt hat hab ich den ersten Biß versiebt...... den nächsten Fisch kam nach kurzem Drill ab..... den dritten Biß hab ich wieder versiebt....... ich hab fast die Krise bekommen. Dann war fertig mit der Beißlaune.
Beim umschleppen des Schwarms mit einem Ilander-Lure kreischt die Rolle auf -  überraschend beißt ein kleiner Yellow Fin. 
Dann noch mal der Versuch mit Sardine und ein Abzug wie im Bilderbuch...... Schiebebremse nach vorn.... Schnur straff....... gleichzeitiges Kurbeln und Anschlagen und die Schnur saust nur so von der Rolle...... Bremse zu bis auf Strike-Position..... die Rute ist krumm und die Schnur saust immer noch von der Rolle...... die 120 Meter Mono-Spitze sind fast draussen......... Klack Klack Klack Klack...... die zwei Bimini rattern durch die Ringe und der Fisch zieht nun schon Geflochtene in Wasser....


Das war dann mal das Apetit-Häppchen.... :q


----------



## Karstein (8. Januar 2004)

Hey Micky Finn,

willkommen daheim und gesundes Neues!

Bin schon gespannt auf weitere Schilderungen, muss ja meinem Kumpel (Nicht-Boardie und Mehrmals-Jementäter) Jörg ausführlich Bericht erstatten, also bitte mit allen Details! 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## ThomasL (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo Micky Finn

Willkommen zurück, bin sehr gespannt auf deinen Bericht!


----------



## Shahn2 (8. Januar 2004)

Hi Mickey,

jetzt, da du wieder unter uns weilst, bin ich aber mal echt 

gespannt auf deinen bericht!!!! :z #4 :z #4 :z #4 :z #4 :z 

die dazugehörigen bilder sind natürlich reine formsache!!!
#v #v #v #v


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Januar 2004)

Moin Micky. Schön das du wieder da bist. Ich freue mich auch schon auf den Bericht und die Bilder.


----------



## havkat (8. Januar 2004)

Moin MF!



> Das war dann mal das Apetit-Häppchen....



SADIST!! 

Welcome back und ´n frohes Neues!


----------



## wodibo (8. Januar 2004)

@Micky Finn

wow, im Jemen zum Fischen und dann nur so einen Leckerbissen. Mach bloß hinne sonst gibts Nordlichtverbot :q

@Udorudi
man sollte sich in Mittel -(Fern) ost auskennen um soetwas loszulassen.... ein Fernostfreak :m


----------



## udorudi (9. Januar 2004)

Wellcome, 
Wow, Micky Finn - Willkommen  zu Haus!!!"

No Comment

Udo
Ganz lieben Gru§
an FlammiÉ


----------



## Shahn2 (9. Januar 2004)

@udorudi:

ähhhm, warum no comment?? :r

zu deinen letzteren statements:

es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, wohin er fährt, wieso er irgendwo hinfährt und zu welcher (politischen) zeit er irgendwo hinfährt! 
außerdem sollte man sich wirklich einmal mit der gegebenen (auch statistischen) ausgangslage befassen, bevor man "gegen den strom schwimmt"
die wahscheinlichkeit, irgendwelche opfer aufgrund eines fluges in ein arabisches land darbringen zu müssen, beträgt (soweit ich richtig informiert bin) weniger als 1%!!

zu deinem "ich-schwimme-gegen-den-strom":
ich finde es toll, wenn kontrovers und produktiv diskutiert wird, jeder seine ehrliche meinung zum tragen bringt und auch mal irgendetwas (ordentlich begründet, rational und differenziert) weit von sich weist!
aber ich glaube es bringt keinem, der diesen thread liest, etwas, wenn man hier pauschal und mit der brechstange seine "ich bin dagegen" mentalität durchzubringen versucht!

die stammtischsprüche wie "Und pöbeln hört sich bei mir ganz anders an" sind übrigens auch nicht unbedingt von großem nutzen für den thread, aber das nur am rande!!

#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Micky Finn (12. Januar 2004)

Hab´s am WE mit dem Bericht leider nicht geschafft. Samstag ergab sich ne spontane Gelegenheit in Frankreich ein Boot für den Angelsee zu besichtigen - und da sind wir natürlich hingedüst.

War vorher schon angeschlagen und der Ausflug hat mich dann vollends dahingerafft. Der Klimaschock mit 30 Grad Temperatursprung war dann wohl doch zuviel. Sonntag hab ich mit ner Matschbirne mehr oder weniger verdämmert und im Moment huste und schnäutze ich das Büro voll.

Aber da ich die Fotos eh erst ca. Dienstag bekomm paßt es ja dann wieder. Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.

Andreas


----------

